# Trail Solutions book; where to buy a PDF version or similar?



## MendelMu (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking to buy Trail Solutions: IMBA's Guide to Building Sweet Singletrack as file I can read on my computer, is there one?


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Nop, paper version only. You can always buy one and scan it as PDF to read on your favorite tablet


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

The US forest service is a great source of trail building resources. Many of these may be ordered in hardcopy or dvd form, or downloaded as pdfs.

See Forest Service Publications List - Recreational Trails Publications - FHWA


----------

